# Quamar M80E vs Eureka Zenith Club E



## alexgrc

Its time to upgrade the grinder after stepping up from my Gaggia Classic. I had it paired with with Ascaso I2 mini (aka Fracino Piccino Mini) which has served me well so far. But looking for something better to pair up with my Expobar. I prefer an on-demand grinder even though i know that they have some clumping issues according to some. My budget for this upgrade is about £400 and after some research im between

Quamar M80E or Eureka Zenith Club E. There arent a whole lot to read about those two on the internet but have read some possitive comments on both. Anyone can comment on those two, im open to suggestions as well ofc.


----------



## Nimble Motionists

If you don't mind a bit of effort (circa 30 seconds) the Pharos might be worth considering. Or a second-hand motorised conical might be within your budget.


----------



## forzajuve

I think there may be a couple of Quamar owners on here. As for the Zenith, a lot of people are interested but think many are waiting for a trip to BB to try it in the flesh. I think it is an exciting prospect, given how much people love the Mignon and Mythos.


----------



## 4515

Where are you based ? It may be that you can see the Quamar in action


----------



## alexgrc

I am based in Greece!







Will be coming to UK to visit my grandmother in January but thats too long to wait for.


----------



## 4515

ahhhh

a bit of a treck to the UK then


----------



## garydyke1

The Zenith 64E looks more interesting to me, im guessing pricy!


----------



## glevum

garydyke1 said:


> The Zenith 64E looks more interesting to me, im guessing pricy!


£630 @ Machina. interested in one myself. just not a lot of info on them at the moment


----------



## 4085

Not sure about the 64E but the 65E is £649 at BB.......looks quite a nice spec as well


----------



## alexgrc

Nimble Motionists said:


> If you don't mind a bit of effort (circa 30 seconds) the Pharos might be worth considering. Or a second-hand motorised conical might be within your budget.


CBA to do it manual, i prefer to click a button and let the motor do it


----------



## alexgrc

dfk41 said:


> Not sure about the 64E but the 65E is £649 at BB.......looks quite a nice spec as well


Yeah this one looks better than the Club E but over my budget. I think im leaning more in the Eureka side only because of the name. And i think parts will be easier to find for it.


----------



## 4085

I am known for a certain bias towards one manufacturer and away from another, so I had better shut up!


----------



## Mrboots2u

dfk41 said:


> I am known for a certain bias towards one manufacturer and away from another, so I had better shut up!


But Dave he didn't mention a Mazzer


----------



## Charliej

If you can find one a second hand a Brasilia/Rossi RR55 OD 64mm burrs and a good reliable timer mechanism , good grind quality and fast too.They were very pricy when new. I love mine and wouldn't swap it for anything else in the same class as it.


----------



## michaelg

What did you buy in the end, Alex?

I have the M80E and I really like it - it's certainly a big step up from my Dualit burr grinder anyway so I don't have a lot to compare it with in the same price range. My only gripe is that the electronic buttons are a bit varying in sensitivity - the ones that trigger grinding are very touch sensitive (almost too sensitive at times!) and the Menu one for adjusting grind times can be unresponsive at times so I try not to fiddle with it too much now!


----------



## alexgrc

Still haven't made my move, I'm thinking I'll go for the Eureka though in the end. Had some budget setbacks I'm guessing I should have the cash by the end of the month.


----------



## alexgrc

Charliej said:


> If you can find one a second hand a Brasilia/Rossi RR55 OD 64mm burrs and a good reliable timer mechanism , good grind quality and fast too.They were very pricy when new. I love mine and wouldn't swap it for anything else in the same class as it.


Seems like a good grinder but they are not being sold anymore I think and they are kind of hard to find.


----------



## AlexB

I'm in the same position at the moment - looking at options in the £500-700 bracket to replace my Vario, which I'm struggling with on lighter roasts. The 65E looks nice, but I'm also thinking of a Mazzer Mini.


----------



## xiuxiuejar

dfk41 said:


> I am known for a certain bias towards one manufacturer and away from another, so I had better shut up!


Have the same problem - especially when such large sums are being mentioned!


----------



## Mrboots2u

AlexB said:


> I'm in the same position at the moment - looking at options in the £500-700 bracket to replace my Vario, which I'm struggling with on lighter roasts. The 65E looks nice, but I'm also thinking of a Mazzer Mini.


Alex is been said on many other threads before but purchasing second hand from a trusted buyer your money will go a lot further or potentially save you alot of Pennies.

Are you completely tied to a new machine ?


----------



## alexgrc

I agree that used will save you lots of money. But if you are looking for an on demand grinder in that bracket you wont find many used. And i am looking as well for something better than a vario. I am checking the adds regularly though.


----------



## AlexB

Mrboots2u said:


> Alex is been said on many other threads before but purchasing second hand from a trusted buyer your money will go a lot further or potentially save you alot of Pennies.
> 
> Are you completely tied to a new machine ?


I think I need to do a lot more homework before I feel comfortable enough to buy used. But no, I'm not completely wedded to buying a new machine.


----------



## SimonB

I'm liking my M80E more and more but the buttons really are piss poor, I would have happily gone for a second hand unit but as has been said the on demand models rarely pop up.


----------



## michaelg

SimonB said:


> I'm liking my M80E more and more but the buttons really are piss poor, I would have happily gone for a second hand unit but as has been said the on demand models rarely pop up.


So it's not just me being thick then - phew!


----------



## alexgrc

michaelg said:


> So it's not just me being thick then - phew!


lol









You guys bought them from casabarista i assume?


----------



## michaelg

I bought second-hand from shrink (other forum member) at the same time I bought his Cherub - not sure where he got his - maybe there or maybe Espresso Underground.


----------



## SimonB

alexgrc said:


> lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You guys bought them from casabarista i assume?


Yup, great service.


----------



## alexgrc

True, I actually got my machine from there .

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## CoffeeChris

Has anyone had a go of the new Zenith range

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrboots2u

How much are these


----------



## alexgrc

I changed my mind with the Zenith because there wasn't enough feedback on them. I got a mazzer instead which was a lot cheaper .


----------



## leftism

I thought that the Mazzers were more expensive new than the Eureka Zenith. Where did you find the Mazzer so cheap?


----------



## alexgrc

I got a used one for £160 from a local store. He has lots of them.


----------



## Mrboots2u

alexgrc said:


> I got a used one for £160 from a local store. He has lots of them.


Is this Greece then ......


----------



## jeebsy

What Mazzer? You could get a nice little export business going at that price.


----------



## alexgrc

Mazzer super jolly , the auto stop version . He also has a k30 which I could get for £450 but was too much for me even though it's a good price. I doubt it's worth to ship those stuff because they are heavy.


----------



## coffeechap

What a shame you were nuts not to go or the k30 dude


----------

